# Ideas - What would you do?



## jonnyjonny_uk (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a little inspiration and just thought it would be cool to post a photo of some ingredients and come up with some suggestions for what you would cook. You don't have to use all the ingredients in the photo and can also add other things if needed within reason but it would be great to hear your ideas


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has put up an idea yet.

What cut of meat is that? Is the leafy greens Cilantro or Parsley? I'm blind. Forgive me it's hard to tell.

Nice photo, already have a few ideas running around with the other Gremlins in my mind this morning. 

Munky.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd like to know more about the meat too.

But the first thing that popped into my head was, "mmm, chop up those veggies, rub some seasonings onto the meat, and throw it all into a crockpot".


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 18, 2012)

The meat looks like pork tenderloin, and the herbs appear to be rosemary and cilantro (or coriander to the British folks).


----------



## buckytom (Mar 19, 2012)

my guess for the ingredients would be beef eye round, parsley, rosemary, garlic, eggs, carrots, onion, and tomatoes.

if so, i would make steak sandwiches topped with herb sauteed onions, tomatoes, and carrots, topped by a fried egg.

 or if you have enough tomatoes to make a sauce, make brasciole with a side of eggs in purgatory.

or a beef stir fry with eggs.

or vegetable, beef, and egg drop soup.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 19, 2012)

It looks like eye of round to me too (very tough).  I'd make a beef stew.  Use the tomatoes with balsamic vinegar for a salad and have deviled eggs for an appetizer.


----------

